# Today's Hunt



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well I managed to get out hunting today after a friend called me last night and said he had found a good mallard field that was close to GF. So we decided to give it a go.

We ended up getting on the road a little later than planned but still were set up in time. We're just about to move the trucks and notice two sets of headlights at one corner of the field. They drive around the field stopping and then going, then stopping then going. It was still too dark out to see what the hell they were doing but when I noticed "flickering" lights my suspiscions were confirmed...the truck was dropping off people in the ditch around the field. Needless to say I was a little agitated by this. I just can't understand why someone would do that and call it hunting? Who wants to leach off someone else's spread? Although it bothered me what these guys were trying to do they really didn't have a clue on anything...they put most of the guys on the wrong side. They didn't even know how to down wind someone else's spread right! 

Anyways, the ducks came and we did alright. Four of us got 17 mallards in about 20 minutes and that was it. We had ducks tornadoing in from all over and then...nothin'. Almost as if a switch had been flipped and the ducks had been turned off. We did end seeing several thousand and we suspect we simply pushed them out of that cornfield and into another one. Hopefully they stick around so this won't be our last encounter.

Oh yeah, the 'Other' guys didn't fire a shot. :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work Matt! And note a bad mug shot of you and PJ.....better than the last one. :wink:


----------

